# New Dog Food Coming Out



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Wysong is coming out with what they are calling the worlds first 'starch free' kibble. It will be out in June of this year and it will be called Wysong Epigen. You can get a free sample at Wysongepigen.net . They don't list anything else about it at their website, no ingredients, or anything. Just a flashy little video and a pop up for a free sample. I've never used their foods but it will be interesting to see what their foray into the grain free kibble world will be like.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sounds good, but how are they as a Co?


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow. 60% protein....


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

ziggy29 said:


> Wow. 60% protein....


Was that in the vid? I didn't see it, and it would be unreal if true.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

Unique Epigen™ features:

• More closely resembles the food your pet is designed to eat 

• Is the first extruded dry diet/kibble pet food (patent pending) that is starch free™ ****(Epigen™ does what “grain free” pet foods only pretend to do)

• Contains an unprecedented 60+% meat and organs and over 60% protein 

• Has the natural flavor and taste that pets truly desire 

• Is replete with all the critical food elements Wysong was first to put into pet foods – probiotics, prebiotics, enzymes, phytonutrients, nutraceuticals, natural form antioxidants, vitamins and minerals 

• Is rich in omega-3 and other essential fatty acids

• Is made in the USA at Wysong manufacturing facilities with ingredients from USDA and FDA approved domestic sources


GUARANTEED ANALYSIS ****
Crude Protein (Min) ..................................................... 60.0%
Crude Fat (Min) .......................................................... *11.0%
Crude Fiber (Max) ........................................................ *3.5%
Moisture (Max) ........................................................... *12.0%
Taurine (Min) ............................................................... *0.4%

Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Chicken Giblets, Vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein), Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols as a source of Vitamin E), Eggs, Yogurt, Flax Seed, Apple, Beet pulp, Plums, Inulin, Dried Wheat Grass Powder, Dried Barley Grass Powder, Krill Oil, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Oregano Extract, Sage Extract, Rosemary Extract, Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Lactococcus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtillis Fermentation Product, Dried Yeast Culture, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product), Ascorbic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement



Though that would save some time:smile:

how does this compare to Orijen Adult. I just started that.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Chowder! i ordered my free sample! With The natura crises this looks like a fantastic alternative!:smile:


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Though that would save some time:smile:
> 
> how does this compare to Orijen Adult. I just started that.


Orijen Adult is 40% protein, 16% fat. This new food is a very high protein and low fat product at 60% and 11% respectively.

I like Orijen's mix of meats better. Looks like all of this new food's meat is chicken, chicken and more chicken. Orijen has chicken, turkey, salmon and a couple of other types of fish. 

Also not sure of the "vegetable proteins" listed as the fourth item, including protein from corn, rice and wheat. 

(Warning: not for dogs with kidney problems....)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Breathing Borla said:


> Ingredients: Organic Chicken, Chicken Meal, Chicken Giblets, Vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein), Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols as a source of Vitamin E), Eggs, Yogurt, Flax Seed, Apple, Beet pulp, Plums, Inulin, Dried Wheat Grass Powder, Dried Barley Grass Powder, Krill Oil, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Oregano Extract, Sage Extract, Rosemary Extract, Direct Fed Microbials (Dried Lactococcus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus subtillis Fermentation Product, Dried Yeast Culture, Dried Aspergillus oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Product), Ascorbic Acid, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Proteinate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60% protein is impressive, but as for the ingredients?
Well, corn protein, really? It leads me to believe that a good majority of this protein is not in fact from meat sources, because it could have one (or more!) of those inappropriate protein sources. So which is it, one or more? For all we know it could have all of them. Beet pulp is also unimpressive.

I would not label this terrible, I'm just not as impressed as the marketing indicates I should be. I don't feed my dogs kibble, but if I did, it would still be Orijen, not this stuff.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Breathing Borla said:


> Unique Epigen™ features:
> 
> • More closely resembles the food your pet is designed to eat
> 
> ...


I couldn't find that info at their site. Thanks. I'm not terribly thrilled with that formula. I'd much prefer Orijen. Not much meat there and rice, corn, and wheat proteins are all allergin sources, along with beet pulp. Maybe this is why I've never tried their food!


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Marketing Hype said:


> Unique Epigen™ features:
> 
> • More closely resembles the food your pet is designed to eat


Wow. I didn't know my dog was designed to get most of her protein from rice, wheat and corn...


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm getting the free sample, but I think I'll pass on this. 

Not a lot of meat variety, and...

Vegetable protein (consisting of one or more of the following: potato protein, rice protein, corn protein, wheat protein)

Really turn me off.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Breathing Borla said:


> Unique Epigen™ features:
> 
> • More closely resembles the food your pet is designed to eat
> 
> ...


vegewtable protein? ill pass

and yes ido know most foods contain potatoes.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Starch free? why does it have potato protein then?, its a starch.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> Starch free? why does it have potato protein then?, its a starch.


My guess is that they have extracted just the protein from the potato. Same goes with corn, rice, and wheat...they also contain starch. If this food really is starch free then they must be doing something to remove the starch.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

When I went to the web sight I didn't see any ingredients! Now that I see them good thing only getting the sample. Will pass on the food though! But 'eh with the sample will mix it in with the other food anyway! Or gee maybe give it to the shelter see if they will take it! That's a better idea!


----------

